# eating propolis



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

can propolis be eaten straight out of the hive? What is its taste and texture? Is it better to chew or just swallow? Thanks!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not tried eating it out of the hive, I have taken it in capsules. I have chewed some before. The taste depends on where they are gathering it. It could be anything from pine/turpentine kind of taste to other things. Sometimes it's pretty bitter.


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't think I would want to eat it either. My understanding of it, is it is basically tree sap that they gather, for sealing purposes. I think a steak would taste alot better!

------------------
Dale Richards
Dal-Col Apiaries
Drums, PA


----------



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

Howdy Raw --

Here in southwest Arkansas the resin from
SweetGum is used for propolis almost exclusively. We used it as chewing gum a lot
of years ago (when the penny for a pack of gum was not available). It has a pleasant taste, but must be at the right consistancy
or it will stick to the teeth.

Doc


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I have an article that states that propolis makes a mouthwash that will kill the germs that cause tooth decay. It has antibiotic properties in the hive as well. Thanks, trees.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

There are two types of propolis in hives. There is the hard resin and the soft glue like resin. For taking internally you should try to get the the hard resin. You scrap what you need for family or personal use. Then hand pick and clean it. Place it in small electric food processor like one would use to grind spices. This can then be placed in capsules or one can make a tincture by placing in alcohol. So to answer your question yes you can eat it out of the hive. It is rather bitter so I'd just swallow. Better off to place in capsules.

Clay


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

Eating Propolis? Being from Europeen Backround I can tell you the best way to take propolis. Propolis is solubule in alcohol. However the only alcohol I know of for Human consumption is Polish Spiritus 196 proof.You take 6 heaping tablespoons of propolis and add to 1 liter of spiritus. shke bottle 2 times a day keeping it in dark place. At the end of seven days pour off the clear liquad into a dark bottle. take appx 15 to 20 drops into a small shot glass and fill with water. It will turn to what looks like milk. Drink and enjoy once in morning before breaffast and again before supper. Great for stomach ulcers kidney stones gall stones and any intestinal disorders. Been using for years. 65 years old and healthy.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

DO NOT USE RUBBING ALCOHOL. YOU WILL GO BLIND AND MAY DIE. ONLY USE EVERCLEAR GRAIN ALCOHOL OR 151 RUM. UNLESS THE ALCOHOL CONTENT IS HIGH ENOUGH IT WILL NOT DISOLVE THE PROPOLIS. ALSO DO NOT HEAT THIS OR USE IT NEAR A FLAME. IF YOU SMOKE STAY CLEAR WHEN USING.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I dissolve the propolis in vodka. It takes a while, and the taste is best left unmentioned, but its a superb treatment for mouth ulcers. Rubbing alcohol would be all right for external use, but vodka-based tincture can be used for either, so what's the point? The stuff's seriously dangerous if youy drink it.

I forgot - you need to keep it in the dark.

[This message has been edited by Robert Brenchley (edited February 09, 2003).]


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

I cannot remember the name it was sold under and it was not easy to find, but years ago I bought in a large West Hardford (CT)liquor store a bottle of 180 proof (perhaps even 200 proof) grain alcohol I used to make all kinds of delicious berry drinks. Basically, you fill a jar with the berries you like and then pour to cover them with the stuff (+ sugar if you like things really sweet). My father once showed me an even more delicius drink: fill a jar with cherries (the sour ones are the best) and the fill in the spaces with plain granulated sugar (the same we use to make the syrups for the bees ... this is to keep this post api-related







. Cover with cloth (do not seal with a tight lid unless you want the jar to explode and live a colosal mess. After a few weeks you have the best (sweet) drink you ever had. Anyway, back to propolis, this alcohol has very little taste and is about double strength of that of vodka and would be ideal for disolving propolis.

Jorge


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>drink: fill a jar with cherries (the sour ones are the best) and the fill in the spaces with plain granulated sugar (the same we use to make the syrups for the bees ... this is to keep this post api-related . Cover with cloth (do not seal with a tight lid unless you want the jar to explode and live a colosal mess. After a few weeks you have the best (sweet) drink you ever had.

Did you forget the alcohol?
Bill


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

>drink: fill a jar with cherries (the sour >ones are the best) and the fill in the >spaces with plain granulated sugar (the same >we use to make the syrups for the bees ... >this is to keep this post api-related . >Cover with cloth (do not seal with a tight >lid unless you want the jar to explode and >live a colosal mess. After a few weeks you >have the best (sweet) drink you ever had.

Did you forget the alcohol?

No, I did not. This was a nice variation of the alcohol approach: The cherries ferment (That's why you don't want to seal with a lid) with the sugar and their own juices. It is delicieous. You have to try to appreciate it









Jorge


----------

